# Fringe vs. Supernatural



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 5, 2011)

So as we all may or may not know these shows face off against each other on Friday nights, and both don't do too well in the ratings. 
Neither show has been renewed for another season and it all depends which one draws in more numbers for it to have a future...

Which one do you guys think should have another season? (I know there's a chance that both can be renewed but at the moment let's see it as one or the other).

Personally I think Fringe should get a season 4. 
As much as I love supernatural, I think season 5 wrapped up the story pretty well and any further seasons may degrade the quality of the show (although season 6 has been pretty good but hasn't really set up an over arching story like the others have...i haven't seen the latest episode yet so I may be wrong).

Fringe on the other hand easily has the potential to go for 1 more year at least. There are a lot more directions they could go with the story and keep the show interesting due to the mythology it has created, while keeping it smaller and less confusing than LOST.

So yeah what do you guys think? Maybe this thread will help you decide which one you watch on Friday nights and help give the ratings boost that the show deserves!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2011)

supernatural has been on for longer than fringe.  fringe has a good focused story that should and could be finished.  maybe they'll finish it in a movie, one can wish.  i don't watch supernatural anyway.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2011)

Supernatural was scheduled for 5 seasons, so comparing Fringe to current Supernatural is a joke.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 5, 2011)

Not much of a choice..
I mean, Supernatural was supposed to end after season 5, while Fringe is just getting started.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow I'm surprised, considering on this forum the supernatural thread is far more active than the fringe one. I think among the general public supernatural seems like a more popular show? I may be wrong about that though.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2011)

supernatural by far


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 5, 2011)

Luckily the numbers didn't go down by too much.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 5, 2011)

If I had to choose to only have one continue then definitely Fringe.  I love both shows but Supernatural has run through its main story and had its time.  Fringe is just getting into full swing.


----------



## HyugaKunoichi (Feb 6, 2011)

Supernatural probably


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2011)

I really liked the first half of the first season of Fringe (woah, that's a mouthful) but I think it started to go downhill once everyone started developing psychic powers and what-not.

Supernatural is better IMO. Well, Supernatural seasons 1-5. Season 6 is just mediocre.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If I had to choose to only have one continue then definitely Fringe.  I love both shows but Supernatural has run through its main story and had its time.  Fringe is just getting into full swing.


what this guy said.

and I do love my weekly dose of Pacey.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never even seen Fringe, but if it is being put in the same thread as Supernatural, I'm going to check it out.

And season 6 Supernatural is good. Wtf is this mediocre shit? Supernatural is a better show when it goes back to its roots. The story parts are what seem to throw me off for the series personally.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2011)

Supernatural is done. The story is told. Everything else is just gravy. Fringe deserves a shot


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2011)

Fringe, easily.


----------



## Shade (Feb 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> I really liked the first half of the first season of Fringe (woah, that's a mouthful) but I think it started to go downhill once everyone started developing psychic powers and what-not.



You can't be serious. Fringe's first season, and especially the first half was so slow, it edged on suckitude. Season 2 onwards is the real show but Season 1 improved a lot over its course too. I can understand your stance if you wanted a freak-of-the-week X-Files type thing instead of a great Sci-Fi show though.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 6, 2011)

i didn't really like fringe. and supernatural is a good show and the new season is good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Not only do I like Fringe more, I also think it's the better show all-around and should be renewed over Supernatural if that were even a consideration for anyone in TVland at all.

Supernatural is over. This bonus season is just a bonus. The story was over with Lucifer.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 7, 2011)

Supernatural by far.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 10, 2011)

Fringe, by far.

Besides the fact that it's the more quality show (IMO, it trumps the show it's always getting compared to, X-Files), it also.....





Tsukiyomi said:


> If I had to choose to only have one continue then definitely Fringe.  I love both shows but Supernatural has run through its main story and had its time.  Fringe is just getting into full swing.


..... yup.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2011)

I think supernatural should do an episode where the monsters are the modern day myth of super heroes


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2011)

Walter frowns on the Winchester brothers and their shenanigans. Fringe takes this LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 10, 2011)

CW shows are for kids


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow still even

Both shows dipped in ratings again this week, but it matters more for fringe


----------



## Havoc (Feb 12, 2011)

Fringe, easily.

As others have mentioned, Supernatural has run its course.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 13, 2011)

As its been said already- I love supernatural, but its run its course already..So fringe without a freaking doubt!


----------

